# Auf der Suche nach einem Effekt



## C2H2 (3. Mai 2012)

Es ist so 1-2 Jahre her, da habe ich mal was im Netz gesehen. Ich weiß nicht mehr ob es DHTML oder war. Flash war es nicht. Ich meine es nach der Suche für ein Menü gefunden zu haben.

Auf jeden Fall war es ein Effekt. In der Mitte war ein Bild, was ich sicher austauschen könnte mit meinem eigenen. Wenn man mit der Maus auf das Bild kam (Mouseover) dann wurde ähnlich wie bei einem Mindmap Arme angezeigt. Am Ende waren Kreise. Mit Mousover auf einen diseer Kreise ging dieser auf und aus dem Kreis kamen neue Arme raus. Usw. Dies brauche ich jetzt wieder um eine neue Seite damit auszustatten.

Ich bin für jeden Link dankbar um es wieder zu finden. Merci.

So etwas ähnliches wie hier: http://codecanyon.net/item/jorbital/full_screen_preview/115585

Nur das bei dem Menü, was ich suche, ein Kreis schon Content mit Text und Bildern enthält, wenn er auf geht.

Also ich suche tatsächlich immer noch


----------

